# Skinny Dipping



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Simple_John….was this your pond ?

An old farmer had owned a large farm for several years.
He had built a large pond with picnic tables, horseshoe courts, etc.
The pond was properly constructed for swimming. One evening the 
old farmer decided to go down to the pond, as he hadn't been there 
for a while. As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and 
laughing. He then saw a bunch of young women skinny dipping in 
his pond. He made the women aware of his presence and they all 
went to the deep end of the pond. One of the women shouted to him, 
"We're not coming out until you leave!"

The old man replied, "I didn't come down here to watch you ladies 
swim or make you get out of the pond naked."

"I'm here to feed the alligator."

Moral: Old age and cunning will triumph over youth every time.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I wish...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

What? No pictures with the story? Dang! 

Mark:lmao:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Good story. So are you going to use the FEL to build a pond? "If you build it they will come!"


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL..."And just watch out for the leaches, piranhas, and flesh eating microbes- which are probably already all over your swim suits. Have no fear, the intense lighting from a camera flash bulb will kill them instantaneously".

LMAO,
Greg


----------

